# Old Roads



## Jackie22 (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Don M. (Dec 22, 2016)

AMEN!  We live on a gravel road, about 3/4 mile from the paved highway.  After going to the city for a couple of days, it is kind of nice to get back to this quiet, laid back lifestyle.  About the only downside is trying to keep the car clean, and being very watchful for any deer jumping across the road.


----------

